# A question about oils & the septic tank.



## JWhitaker0410 (Aug 24, 2014)

First post! 

I just started getting interested in making my own natural bath products (soap, shampoo, moisturizer, shaving cream, etc.) and it seems everything includes some type of oil (coconut, almond, olive, jojoba.) I live in north central Florida and I have a well & septic. With all of these oils running down the drain every time someone takes a shower, will we be running into problems with our septic system? If the answer is yes, what is there to do about it? 

(Any other septic maintenance advice accepted.)


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Any oil that is made into soap, isn't oil any more. Every time you take a shower, natural oils from your hair and skin, plus any lotion you've used, are being washed down the drain. Every time you wash dishes, oils from the food you cooked are going down the drain. Relax. Unless you are pouring oil by the gallon down the drain (and hey, maybe pour the grease from your hamburger into an empty can instead of in the sink), a healthy septic in good working order can handle it.


----------



## JWhitaker0410 (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay cool, thanks. I happened across a comment on a blog post somewhere where someone was talking about this and I was like "oh man, I didn't even think of that!" I'm glad to know it's really no big deal.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That little bit of oil that isn&#8217;t saponified or is in lotion is way better for our septic system than the petroleum product that is in commercial products.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that the little bit from the finished product should not be a problem, but I do wipe out my bowls/pots/pans with paper towels when I am soaping or making whipped butters. I worry more about all the extra oils gunking up the drains than harming the septic system.


----------

